# Majestic Sr.



## JimH (Sep 3, 2012)

[attachment=10014][attachment=10015]Hello! This is a majestic Sr. That I made on a special order.
The material is corian. This is the thrid one I have made for the same lady.She bought the first one at a show we were at.
Thanks for looking!! I still can't figure out how to edit the pics.I tried the one where I read on here to save as draft and then do it but I could'nt get it to work.Sorry!!


----------



## BarbS (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice, Jim. That's a High End pen! Pretty great you have a repeat customer looking for more, too.


----------



## JimH (Sep 3, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Very nice, Jim. That's a High End pen! Pretty great you have a repeat customer looking for more, too.



Thanks Barb! I really appreciate the kind words.
This lady has been with me four 4yrs and all she ever buys is the high end
stuff.Christmas is coming and she usually buys between 10-15 for presents.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 4, 2012)

The more I look at it the more I think that it is a great match to the kit. 
Nicely Done ! 
Scott


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice pen. 

How big was the blank you started with?

I have a box of about 400 1/2 x1/2 x 5 blanks with some of that same corian. I have done several slimlines with it and my favorite hardware paired with that corian is the satin chrome. It just makes for a classy looking pen.


----------



## JimH (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## JimH (Sep 10, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> Very nice pen.
> 
> How big was the blank you started with?
> 
> I have a box of about 400 1/2 x1/2 x 5 blanks with some of that same corian. I have done several slimlines with it and my favorite hardware paired with that corian is the satin chrome. It just makes for a classy looking pen.



The blank that I started with was about 1"x1"


----------

